# Alaska Air companion fare question



## Lydlady (Feb 28, 2015)

This is my first time attempting to use the Alaska Air companion fare round trip from LAX to Kona. If I sign in with my mileage plan number, I don't see the same flights, specifically non-stop, which I do see if I just go through the Alaska Air website without my mileage plan number.

But if I go through the AA website, I don't see a place to put my discount code. 

Am I missing something?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 28, 2015)

Lydlady said:


> This is my first time attempting to use the Alaska Air companion fare round trip from LAX to Kona. If I sign in with my mileage plan number, I don't see the same flights, specifically non-stop, which I do see if I just go through the Alaska Air website without my mileage plan number.
> 
> But if I go through the AA website, I don't see a place to put my discount code.
> 
> Am I missing something?



The companion fare is only usable on flights that are operated by Alaska/Horizon.  So if you are inputting the code at the Alaska Airlines website, the results will be filtered to exclude any routings that are codeshares.

The certificate is also usable only at the Alaska Airlines site.


----------



## Lydlady (Feb 28, 2015)

Sorry but what is a codeshare?

I guess if I want to fly non-stop with the companion fare, the closest place would be San Jose.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 28, 2015)

Lydlady said:


> Sorry but what is a codeshare?



Codeshare is flying on a 'partner' airline- like booking an Alaska flight number but it's actually operated by AA or Delta.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 1, 2015)

Lydlady said:


> This is my first time attempting to use the Alaska Air companion fare round trip from LAX to Kona. If I sign in with my mileage plan number, I don't see the same flights, specifically non-stop, which I do see if I just go through the Alaska Air website without my mileage plan number.
> 
> But if I go through the AA website, I don't see a place to put my discount code.
> 
> Am I missing something?



Alaska Air has two non-stop flights from LAX to Kona.  I think that it is Flights 59 and 247.

When I booked, using the companion fare, I plugged in two for the number of people and I think that when I was doing the check out that it asked me for the companion certificate number.  The cost for the companion fare was around $110 +/- a little.  Perhaps also a few bucks of taxes.

I don't understand why you aren't seeing the non-stops other than if you are trying to book a flight with minimal lead time where they may have sold out all of the special companion fares.  When I booked a few months ago, the process worked pretty well and wasn't very difficult.  I even used some miles to upgrade to 1st class.


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 1, 2015)

BJRSanDiego, did you go through the Alaska Air website? My understanding from the responses is if those non-stops are codeshares then I can't use my companion certificate.

I might have to call Alaska Air just to make sure.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 1, 2015)

You don't have to call.  It's stated online under the Frequently Asked Question (FAQ)



> From - http://www.alaskaair.com/content/mi...t-code.aspx?lid=nav:mileagePlan-faq-companion
> 
> *Q. How do I use my Companion Fare Discount Code when I make a reservation?*
> _A. You can redeem your Discount Code by selecting the Shop button within the "My Discount Codes" section of your My Account profile. This will automatically apply your Discount Code to the new reservation. The discount will be reflected on the Available Flights and Cart pages. The Discount Code will not be redeemed until you have selected the Purchase button on the Review and Payment page.
> ...


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 1, 2015)

Okay, that's what I pretty much thought.


----------



## rj80 (Mar 1, 2015)

There are Alaska Air non-stop flights to Kona from San Diego on Mondays, Thursdays and Saturdays. Also to Kauai, Maui and Oahu. We are using our  companion fare this summer from San Diego to Maui and then back from Kauai.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 2, 2015)

People often overlook that the it does not need to be a round trip itinerary.  It can be one-way, open-jaw, or multi-city.  The only limitation is that all of the travel needs to occur on Alaska Airlines.  

So, as a hypothetical.  You and a companion could fly from New Orleans to Seattle and spend a week in Seattle.  You could then drive the coast to San Francisco and spend time there.  Then fly to Maui and spend several weeks on several islands, ending up on a different island than you started from.  Fly back to Seattle again, and the finally back to New Orleans.  

One person pays the full fare, the other pays $99 plus airport fees.

If you can bundle travel that way, flying inside the Alaska Air network, you can save big.


----------



## oneohana (Mar 2, 2015)

A few years ago, I could only find flights that went through Seattle from LAX. So I dropped the Alaska Air card. Since they now have flights out of San Diego, I might have to look into it again.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Mar 2, 2015)

Lydlady said:


> BJRSanDiego, did you go through the Alaska Air website? My understanding from the responses is if those non-stops are codeshares then I can't use my companion certificate.
> 
> I might have to call Alaska Air just to make sure.



Yes, I went directly to the Alaska Air site.  

That is the site that I used to buy a non-stop from San Diego to Kahului (Maui) and from Kona (Big Island) to San Diego.  

You should just go to the Alaska site and poke around.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Mar 3, 2015)

You can also go to Alaska's website under plan and book there is the flight map which will show you where Alaska flies to from a departure city. If you click on routes you can exclude code shares. Finally you can look at there flight schedules that will tell what days of the week they fly certain routes.

Ian


----------



## Lydlady (Mar 4, 2015)

Good idea. We already have our TS week scheduled but will check flight schedules next time we plan a trip to Hawaii.


----------



## krj9999 (Sep 1, 2015)

FWIW the Alaska Air Visa Signature card (U.S. residents) has now added the free checked bag benefit.


----------



## BevL (Sep 1, 2015)

krj9999 said:


> FWIW the Alaska Air credit card has now added the free checked bag benefit.



Don't think that applies to Canadians with their MasterCard.  At least I can't find it.


----------

